# STIHL model 031AV chainsaw



## woodcutter (Jul 10, 2008)

My saw is presently being serviced for stalling while running and will not idle without stalling. The technician ordered a new carb being installed tomarrow.
Has any one experienced similar problems with this saw. I'm hoping this fixes
problem cost to repair $100. I am installing a woodstove and need to do 
quite a bit of cutting.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If there is damage to the carburetor, then a new one is most certainly in order. 

The 031av has a rubber molded insulator between the carburetor and cylinder, and a pulse hose that operates the fuel pump in the carburetor. If either of these two components are deteriorated, cracked or torn, there could be an air leak that causes the engine to run lean.

This saw is also old enough to have points and condenser, which can also have an effect on the running and idle of the engine.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 10, 2008)

*Stihl saw*

thanks for the info, I'm hoping it was the carb, if not I'll pass along what you said could also be the problem. I like this old saw it really cuts nicely, my
father bought it many years ago.


----------

